# Great Pyrenees Puppy Pics as Promised!!



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

Here they are, just turned 5 weeks on Friday!!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Precious!!! They're beautiful!


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

They are adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh my GAWD, they are so cute!


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh ,I'm so very sorry . It must be heck for you to have to live with that many cute ....er I mean aweful puppies . Please send them to me , I'll ease your burden :kiss:


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

OMG they are to freaking cute!!! I want one or two or three oh heck just send me all of them lol. I love the face on that 3rd one.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Awww.... Such cuddlebugs. I thought GP were always white? At least the ones I've seen with livestock in this area are. Can't have one here as the poor dog would go stir crazy without livestock to tend, but they sure are cuties.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Belfrybat said:


> Awww.... Such cuddlebugs. I thought GP were always white? At least the ones I've seen with livestock in this area are. Can't have one here as the poor dog would go stir crazy without livestock to tend, but they sure are cuties.


GP's are often born with what's called "badger markings" but they usually fade to the point that they are not very noticable. I don't know that I have seen GP pups with badger marking THAT dark though! I really like it!! They are very adorable pups!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

though I have anatolians and a GP would not do well in the desert heat 10 months out of the year! others might be interested.

How much are you selling them for? which ones are for sale?

as far as not having livestock for them... I think we place a lot on the livestock side of the dogs personality... but in reality they will bond to what ever you put them with... including yourself.

Many of these dogs (referring to LGD) that are in the show ring, live with a family and no livestock. 

My story.... My last breeding I had a female that was so sweet. Even as a baby she wanted to be with people and not livestock. I kept her because I had a list wanting livestock dogs.

My Aunt had met 2 of my dogs and really liked them, she loves her border collies and when she is ready for a dog, gets one from rescue. Her husband changed jobs to a long haul truck driver told her to think about getting a dog to protect her since he is gone so much. Well.... that is all I needed to hear.

It was Christmas and I was visiting my DM and Aunt in the next state over. A call to my husband and he brought Layla to me. He walked in with her on a leash handed me the leash and I handed it to my Aunt. "Here you are, Merry Christmas".

It was love at first site! Layla looked at my Aunt and my Aunt looked at Layla and you could see it.

She has no livestock, no kids (in her 60's), but Layla has a job! it is her job to protect my Aunt, Uncle (when home) and the 2 border collies from those nasty piegons that land in the back yard. LOL!

These dogs make wonderful pets, so calm and laid back.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep...they make awesome pets. Unlike most working dogs that need to stay busy, the life of a LGD usually consists of laying in the shade watching their charges and patrolling the fence lines. They make awesome family guardians.


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

My male had light brown on him when we got him at seven weeks...our female has a black mask and she is two years old....I am selling them for $200. They are out with chickens and goats in a pen but we let the animals interact while we are out there...I have 4 of 9 left and haven't really advertised yet...our male and female are awesome gaurds And the sweetest things ever I absokutely love them


----------

